
This famous roboticist doesn't think Elon Musk understands AI - jorkro
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/19/this-famous-roboticist-doesnt-think-elon-musk-understands-ai/
======
chiefalchemist
Through his lens (i.e., robotics) he's probably correct. On the other hand AI
in the broader sense, isn't limited to robotics. For example, the financial
industry comes to mind; as does the DoD.

When you think outside the robot, the lens changes, as does the scope. In that
context, I would bet on Musk's interpretation.

